

Why "Remember Me" Should be Above the Login Button - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/17611119522/why-remember-me-should-be-above-the-login-button

======
casemorton
I like your reasoning, but wouldn't that kill the UI of a login modal? Why not
just automatically have 'Remember Me' boxes checked instead?

~~~
jason_shah
Hey Case -

Fair point. By 'kill the UI login modal', do you mean that it would be
inserting something between the text fields and the login button, therefore
disrupting the flow in some way? If so, I can see that.

The only problem with having 'Remember Me' auto checked is that I feel like a
lot of users get bothered by it. At least personally, even when I WANT to
eventually check the box, I feel like having it done for me takes the agency
away from me and comes off as slimy. So, if we ran with that view (which I
understand may not be the case), then it would be the next best thing in my
mind to place 'remember me' higher in the flow.

~~~
casemorton
Hey Jason yeah that is what I was trying to say. Login screens are so second
nature to people: username, password, login... that I wonder if that extra
check in between would throw them off.

I agree that the auto check does come off slimy at times, but I think I get
more annoyed when I have to login to a site again vs. seeing that they already
checked a box for me. Either way you have a solid argument. I'd really like to
see someone do some A/B testing on this. Oh, and thanks for the response.

~~~
jason_shah
Yeah, in this case only data can suggest which would be the best UX route.
Some A/B testing around percentage of visitors who come to the home page and
login with either layout (some permutations of Remember Me checked/unchecked,
Remember Me above/below login) would be interesting. Perhaps instead focusing
on login pages and how they layouts perform there (vs. the home page) might be
more precise because I wonder about all of the other noise that may come into
play on a home page and if that noise could interfere with the precision of
the testing.

